# Pregnant Guppy Swimming verticallyish...?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to preggo female guppies in a 10 gallon tank. I have to questions

1. The smaller female is swimming weirdly. Kinda vertically. Not all the way just tilted to the right bout half way. She wasn't like this when I got her, but she was preggo. Shes not the biggest preggo guppy ever, but Im sure shes gonna have fry soon. Shes not that boxy really. She seemed to be more boxy a week ago. But shes still fat. Any ideas whats up here?

I can post a picture if needed.

2. Second thing. My other preggo female just gave birth last Saturday. I found 12 babies in the tank and moved them to a 1 gallon. Shes more noticeably skinny now, but shes still fat! Her gravid spot is still VERY large hasn't decreased but a smidgen. And shes still has the box effect. Its been like 4 days since I found the fry. ANd there hasn't been anymore....Anything I can do? I can still see more of the frys eyes in her.. SO idkkk..

Again I can post a picture if needed.

A heater is on its way for the 10 gallon. Should be here tomorrow or Thursday. I plan to raise fry in the 10 gallon once they're done with birth. Would raising the temp help?? 


Thankyou all for helping me so much on here. I tend to worry bout fish (frankly anything  ) real easily! :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Higher temps will shorten gestation, but likely won't have any effect if she has another problem. Make sure your water quality is good and maybe try some green food or peas.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Higher temps will shorten gestation, but likely won't have any effect if she has another problem. Make sure your water quality is good and maybe try some green food or peas.


Alright. I will try the peas. What do you do? I read your suppose to take a freeze dry one and warm it and hot water and peel it? Not totally sure...


----------

